# Наше творчество > Визуальные искусства > Фотография >  Моя персональная галерея

## DMarinos

Решила здесь выставить свои фотоработы. Буду рада любой критике  :Smile3:

----------


## DMarinos



----------


## DMarinos

танцевальный коллектив - после весеннего танца http://yadi.sk/d/8-j1yZqR399YI

----------


## DMarinos

танец в шляпах http://yadi.sk/d/0WAmsrsK399Xo

----------


## DMarinos

под водой http://yadi.sk/d/lOWk5gL9399W4

----------


## DMarinos

За звездой кочевой... http://yadi.sk/d/005P-3dh399XK

----------


## DMarinos

После танца  - Коляда http://yadi.sk/d/mwA0OmO0399Um

----------


## DMarinos

Во льдах http://yadi.sk/d/GBEcFBDs399Y0

----------


## DMarinos

У елки с подарками http://yadi.sk/d/7vhEkrfj399Ts

----------


## DMarinos

Коллаж-иллюстрация к сказке Андерсена "снежна королева"  - эпизод- Герда в саду http://yadi.sk/d/6-hYJuHm399SE

----------


## DMarinos

На рыбалке  :Smile3:  http://yadi.sk/d/5PNjlCIx399V8

----------


## DMarinos

Коллаж - на листочке среди ромашек http://yadi.sk/d/K9HVKK9x399Wm

----------


## DMarinos

Коллаж  - Погоня 
исходники http://yadi.sk/d/RPH_2uWe399Tk
итог http://yadi.sk/d/FmLC_5NT399TY

----------


## DMarinos

Новогодние работы
http://yadi.sk/d/FCRgBPOL399XE
http://yadi.sk/d/jV6bLiRc399X4
http://yadi.sk/d/zkO_eUwR399U4

----------


## DMarinos

Танцовщица http://yadi.sk/d/MvNaecEA399Uq
http://yadi.sk/d/6lH8Jkg-399UG

----------


## DMarinos

Под дождем в березках http://yadi.sk/d/aOA91Qj3399TI

----------


## DMarinos

На террасе http://yadi.sk/d/7UtjDU08399Vc

----------


## DMarinos

Детки в саду - новогоднее 
Мишутка с медом 
http://yadi.sk/d/_UQ9NGxn39DT6
http://yadi.sk/d/GQx5-W9_39DTI
http://yadi.sk/d/otWH8T0r39DTa

----------


## DMarinos

Детки в саду - новогоднее
http://yadi.sk/d/4iz5sjQi39DTs
http://yadi.sk/d/gYvbZKap39DVq
http://yadi.sk/d/BWhiYaDm39DVs

----------


## DMarinos

Детки в саду - новогоднее
http://yadi.sk/d/xfkC0Yof39DUG
http://yadi.sk/d/mhXJIEZ439DUY
http://yadi.sk/d/Qd3yx5eA39DOU

----------


## DMarinos

Детки в саду - новогоднее
http://yadi.sk/d/DK-TSUFW39DSo
http://yadi.sk/d/PeY__sjv39DUy
http://yadi.sk/d/NTQbZrTL39DVa
http://yadi.sk/d/pOqjye4E39DSi

----------


## DMarinos

Еще один мишутка 
http://yadi.sk/d/KuXFCWYb399Vs
http://yadi.sk/d/pk9--wCL399WG

----------


## DMarinos

Королева Маски http://yadi.sk/d/QS_TRiRS39DSa
http://yadi.sk/d/yR6fkujg39DU4

----------


## DMarinos

Мои свадебные фотоработы 
http://www.wedlife.ru/member12775/photo/382844/
http://www.wedlife.ru/member12775/photo/633628/
http://www.wedlife.ru/member12775/photo/426076/

----------


## DMarinos

Еще свадебное http://www.wedlife.ru/member12775/photo/633627/
http://www.wedlife.ru/member12775/photo/642056/
http://www.wedlife.ru/member12775/photo/409193/
http://www.wedlife.ru/member12775/photo/600345/

----------


## DMarinos

Романтика http://www.wedlife.ru/member12775/photo/314391/
http://www.wedlife.ru/member12775/photo/318081/

----------

